# bearded dragon puffing out body



## breng73 (Mar 29, 2009)

one of our bearded dragons has just flattened itself and puffed out its body really wide like a saucer! it did this deliberately by sucking in air to do it.it wasnt a beard display but something different.does anybody know what this means?


----------



## honey-pie (Mar 5, 2009)

*Beardie*

Dont Worry Mine Does This To Catch Heat On Its Back, Does It Look Like It Spreads Its Ribs Out Like A Big Plate???? If It Is Dont Worry!

Where In North East Are You???


----------



## sazzle (Jun 3, 2008)

either that or he's miffed :lol: one of our males does this and puffs his beard up


----------



## breng73 (Mar 29, 2009)

we are in stockton.it is sort of like a plate but there is no beard display.


----------



## CHRISTINA16 (Jul 29, 2008)

ha ha one of mine blows himself up like a balloon in the bath a bit like the snake in shrek


----------



## Freaky Rubber (Apr 7, 2009)

CHRISTINA16 said:


> ha ha one of mine blows himself up like a balloon in the bath a bit like the snake in shrek


Mine does that :lol2: 

breng73 he also does it in his viv not to the same extent but its when he has the strop on or getting greedy and trying to get even more heat


----------



## miss_rawr (Mar 18, 2009)

stockton for the win!!
my beardies do it too =]


----------



## vizzyuk (Apr 14, 2008)

heya, i think they do it as a way to cool/heat more quickly (depending on where thet are laying at the time ) as a wide flat surface will heat/cool all the way through far quicker than a narrow dense one.

obviously i could be way out, but thats what i reckon after watching mine do it.


----------



## paulab (Mar 26, 2009)

Mine does it when hes out of his viv and i go to pick him up, think he thinks i can't pick him up if he goes flatter :lol2:


----------



## kemist (Jan 25, 2009)

my male does it frequently, in the bath, in the viv,and outiside. my female does it a little but not as often.


----------



## JustJordan (Jul 2, 2008)

ah it makes me laugh when they do that. It can be a display, with or without puffing beard.
just a way of relaxing
of to get some extra rays!
either way both mine do ir all the time.
my female is fat so its hilarious to watch this circle shaped dragon woddle along the floor.
my male is slim so its seems a waste of time but non the less


----------



## durzer (Mar 3, 2009)

Gives a larger surface area to heat up, mine angles his flattened body towards the lamp if not directly under it.


----------



## lizardlad (Apr 15, 2009)

they puff there body out to float on the water in the bath or somthing
dont worry all berdys doo:whistling2::lol2:


----------



## clidbury (Mar 7, 2009)

Mine was doing that last night. He dug himself a deep little hole in the substrate. And just flattened out in it. 

He was there all night and all day today. He's shedding so I assumed he was just miffed about it.
Just fed him and now he's all over the shop, he won't stay still. Noisy bugger.


----------

